# New Fagor Dro--installation Advice?



## modela (Jan 13, 2016)

I just purchased a Fagor Dro for my Bridgeport and am getting ready to install it.  It is 3-axis.  As usual, the instructions are very limited.  I am seeking some advice on the following:

Is there any pitfalls to avoid in installation?

I haven't found anything on the scales to tell if they are glass or magnetic.  I assume they are glass.

Mounting the x-axis scale at the back means that the table will move backward till it hits the x-axis scale.  Has anyone run into this?  Perhaps a stop would be in order.

I figure that I might mount the Display on the wall instead of the machine.  Any problems there?

Any other suggestions that could make my life a bit easier?

Thanks in advance,

Jim


----------



## seasicksteve (Jan 13, 2016)

I just did a set on my lathe. One big no no is to be sure you dont run the reader head off the end of the scale ( jam it into the end of the scale). The scales should be trammed in and the reader head positioned so that it runs freely not twisted or off level. The x scale on my bridgeport is on the front of the table not the back. If you put it on the back use a spacer as you said so you dont jam the scale, I did this on the lathe install so the tailstock could not hit the y axis scale. As far as wall mounting the readout I would want to have it at arms reach so you can manipulate the display, zero out an axis ect. If this can be accomplished with wall mounting it would be fine otherwise Id be inclined to keep it where you can reach it


----------



## modela (Jan 13, 2016)

seasicksteve said:


> I just did a set on my lathe. One big no no is to be sure you dont run the reader head off the end of the scale ( jam it into the end of the scale). The scales should be trammed in and the reader head positioned so that it runs freely not twisted or off level. The x scale on my bridgeport is on the front of the table not the back. If you put it on the back use a spacer as you said so you dont jam the scale, I did this on the lathe install so the tailstock could not hit the y axis scale. As far as wall mounting the readout I would want to have it at arms reach so you can manipulate the display, zero out an axis ect. If this can be accomplished with wall mounting it would be fine otherwise Id be inclined to keep it where you can reach it


Thanks for the information.  I was thinking that on the back it would get less cuttings on it and be a bit more protected.  Also the stop for the power feed is located on the front.  The mounting on the back also seems simplest to install but one does lose some of the Y-axis travel.


----------



## davidh (Jan 14, 2016)

put the "X" on the front and make a "swarf guard" to go over it.  it does not need to be necessarily bullet proof, just use caution when loading the table or changing your vice.   i 18 ga. sheet metal u-shape or similar would work.  also, search google with "image bridgeport dro" and you should get a boatload of photos to look at.


----------



## modela (Jan 14, 2016)

davidh said:


> put the "X" on the front and make a "swarf guard" to go over it.  it does not need to be necessarily bullet proof, just use caution when loading the table or changing your vice.   i 18 ga. sheet metal u-shape or similar would work.  also, search google with "image bridgeport dro" and you should get a boatload of photos to look at.


That is helpful.


----------



## modela (Jan 14, 2016)

Most of the images I saw were mounted on the back.  You would lose the width of the scale and would need a stop to protect the scale.  In my case I would not have to re-mount the power feed stops.

I also saw the 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 z shaped protector.


----------



## middle.road (Jan 14, 2016)

I vote for the rear and a stop. Front mount and Murphy pops out of the woodwork and takes it out.
(This coming from the guy who currently doesn't have a work X scale on his DRO...  )


----------



## Doubleeboy (Jan 14, 2016)

modela said:


> I just purchased a Fagor Dro for my Bridgeport and am getting ready to install it.  It is 3-axis.  As usual, the instructions are very limited.  I am seeking some advice on the following:
> 
> Is there any pitfalls to avoid in installation?
> 
> ...


 
One of the best manuals for DRO install was written by Shooting Star, a decidedly second tier DRO whose value has been bested by the cheaper glass scale DRO's out of Asia.   If you can find a Shooting Star manual online I think it will help you a lot, DRO installs are generic and SS being a North American Company the manual was written by folks who could actually construct a sentence while thinking in English as opposed to trying to translate a thought from  Chinese to English.  Likewise the Newall manual for my C80 is excellent and also applies mostly to all DRO installs.

Good luck, be patient and what ever you do , if it feels like the scales are binding  STOP IMMEDIATELY and reshim the mount.

michael


----------



## modela (Jan 14, 2016)

Mounting on the back looks the best to me.  I assume that the display will be able to work out the directional difference.


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 15, 2016)

Every Bridge port that I have ran the scales where on the back.


----------



## modela (Jan 15, 2016)

I noticed that in the pictures I looked at.  Seems like a natural place to put it.


----------

